# 05 Yamaha Tilt/Trim Problem



## Promark (Nov 1, 2007)

I've got a 2005 60HP Yamaha 4 stroke and the tilt/trim motor isn't working. All it will do is click. Any suggestions?


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Is it just clicking in both directions? If so check the battery charge and the cable connections for tightness and corrosion. If all is good, could be the PTT motor.


----------



## Promark (Nov 1, 2007)

Everything looks tight. There was a little corrosion. I cleaned it off and still it just clicks in both directions. Is the motor something I can change out myself?


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Not too familiar with new motors but a buddy of mine had issues with his tilt/trim on the ramp when we got back in. It turned out to be a bad relay.


----------



## cutbait (Oct 1, 2007)

I've got same motor, F60TLRD. My cowling trim switch went out and I discovered that both Helm and Cowling trim switch use the same relay, if that helps. Let us know what you find..I've got over 600hrs on mine.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Now I carry a few spare relays in the tool kit/spare parts box. Mine takes 2 relays, one for the up and one for the down. 94 225 Oceanrunner.


----------



## Promark (Nov 1, 2007)

What's the best way to check if it's a relay?


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Relays are pretty cheap, you could buy one and swap it out to see if it works. If thats not it, you need a spare relay anyway.

I would think that if it was the relay then you wouldn't hear the clicking sound. I don't think you would hear anything when trying the tilt/trim. You can always take the relay out and see if it makes the same noise, if so, then the relay is a possibility still. 

I think that of tilt/trim problems the relay is the cheapest fix, I think my relays were less than 10 bucks.


----------

